# Rockwell cordless tools.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Rockwell 12v tools. Batteries guaranteed for the life of the tool. Anybody use them?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Their prices have caught my attention but I don't think they have anything in common with what most of us are familiar with when it comes to Rockwell power tools. They look cheaply made to me, kind of in the same vein as Ryobi. Heck, I'm even a real Rockwell and I can't endorse them.






Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

12 volt tools are kinda wimpy in my opinion.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> 12 volt tools are kinda wimpy in my opinion.


They are what they are. My Milwaukee M12 tools work great for what they're supposed to do. I don't try and drill 4" holes with them but the driver and impact can both sink 2 1/2" lag bolts for E.Q. straps on water heaters with no problem.





Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh, I know they're not the original Rockwell, but their battery guarantee seems promising. Then again, the battery may last forever and the tool for about a week. :laughing:

Did you know that Ryobi is made by the same company that makes Milwaukee?

http://www.ttigroup.com/en/our_brands

That surprised me. I knew that Craftsman cordless tools were made by Ryobi, but the milwaukee news surprised me.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I did not know that about Milwaukee. I thought the old Rockwell had something to do with Black and Decker and Dewalt but I could be wrong on that too. I agree on the battery thing. I don't think it's too hard to made decent batteries but if the tool is made with cheap parts (bushings vs. bearings, plastic gears, etc.) then the battery will probably outlive the tool. Heck, if the price is right and it's something you'll use often, just plan on buying a new one every year.






Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The old Rockwell was bought out by Porter Cable, then the name was dropped, then Black and Decker, who owns DeWalt bought Porter cable.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I use 19.2 craftsman. Sawzall drill impact flashlite and dust buster. They are great for me!!! The saw does not compete with higher end but the drill and others do. My first drill lasted 10 years. I just bought two lithium battery's to replace my ni ones!!! Black Friday sell was 50 a batt. Reg price was 90. Saved 80. Hell yea !!! 15 dollars to cover both batts for three years, it's in the computer just I'd and phone number and then a new batt. The ni ones don't last but a year!!!! Just had to share!!!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I have the corded oscillating saw and the Jawhorse bench/clamp.

The oscillating saw has held up very well over 2 years of medium duty use.

The Jawhorse is a great platform for pre-assembling copper and brass assemblies, particularly RPZ's and pumps.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

i have a old Rockwell gun snake with the metal chuck,worked well but the 
drum is palstic and bulky.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

I only know of the name Rockwell because I see their tools advertised on TV infomercials... not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Loopvent (Jan 23, 2012)

Junk!!! Never buy that name..


----------

